#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Handgelenkschmerzen - Was kann ich noch machen? :( >

## appexade

Guten Abend, 
ich hoffe erstmal, dass es hier nicht ganz falsch reinpasst... 
ich habe seit ungefähr 2 Jahren jetzt Probleme mit meinen Gelenken.
Damals ging ich ins Fitnesstudio. Dann nach ungefähr 5 Monaten fing meine rechte Hand weh zu tun und ich hatte immer mehr Schmerzen in verschiedenen Bereichen des Handgelenks. Ob ich mir damals was kaputt gemacht habe, weiß ich nicht und ob das so schnell überhaupt geht... Weiß ich auch nicht. Ich war bei sehr vielen Ärzten, Chirurgen etc. Auch im Krankenhaus war ich schonmal...  
Rheuma soll ich nicht haben, sondern orthopädische Probleme. Meine Handgelenk schmerzen auf jeden Fall sehr und schränken mich sehr ein. Sie beeinflussen auch meine Psyche stark! :/  
Ich war vor Monaten beim Arzt, welcher mir auch für meine linke Hand ein MRT verschrieben hatte und dort wurde ein kleines Ganglion festgestellt und kleinere Ergüsse... Ich habe gefragt, ob ich trz leicht Sport machen könnte und dieser meinte, dass es geht. Ich mache ab und zu mit Push up bars Liegestütze und ich habe auch eine Flachbank...  
Jetzt schmerzt meine linke Hand wieder sehr stark und immer Ellenseitig und  ich habe sehr Angst, dass ich mein Knorpel irgendwie schon kaputt gemacht habe, weil es wie auch auf der rechten Seite immer knackt. Allerdings soll ich anscheind nach dem MRT von einen 3/4 Jahr keine Knorpelschäden haben aber kann ja sein, dass ich trz welche habe oder nicht, weil es kann ja sein, dass die im MRT nicht dargestellt werden könnten. Oder sollte man sich auf ein MRT mit Kontrastmittel verlassen?  
Hier sind die MRT:   Directupload.net - o6iqd4p2.jpg  
... ich weiß nicht, ich bin am 30 nochmal da aber was soll ich denn nun sagen? Der schickt mich doch bestimmt nicht nochmal in ein MRT oder. Der hat ja schon 2 andere von meiner anderen Hand gemacht und von meinen Knie. Ich bin übrigens gerade mal 18 und deshalb finde ich das alle sehr scheiße... Ich bin noch so jung :/ und man kann irgendwie nichts machen ... 
Wenn einer was zum MRT sagen kann oder mir irgendwie ein Tipp geben kann wo ich hingehen sollte, dann gerne !! 
MfG Appexade

----------


## Bombi

Hallo Appexade! 
Ich war,  bevor bei mir Rheuma diagnostiziert wurde, auch bei vielen Ärzten, die meinten, dass ich kein Rheuma hätte.  Die meiner Meinung nach Beste Entscheidung traf dann irgendwann eine Orthopädin, die mich einfach zur Rheumathologie überwies. Kann dir auch nur empfehlen, dich einfach mal zu einem Rheumathologen überweisen zu lassen, denn das mit den Ergüssen klingt mir doch schon sehr verdächtig!  
Was deine Schmerzen im Handgelenk angeht kann ich dir eine Armschiene empfehlen. Diese entlasten das Handgelenk und haben mir persönlich auch gut geholfen. Ansonsten musst du herausfinden was dir zur Schmerzlinderung hilft! Wärme oder Kälte,  oder auch Massagen...
Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch nie gut mit Schmerzen Krafttraining zu machen, dass das betroffene Gelenke belastet.
Aber so viel zu meinen Erfahrungen,  jeder hat natürlich ein anderes Körpergefühl und findet unterschiedliche Methoden hilfreich. Du darfst nur nicht aufgeben auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für dein Problem. 
Liebe Grüße
Bombi

----------


## StefanD.

Nun der Beitrag ist schon sehr alt. Aber trotzdem einmal zwei Worte dazu. 
- Jetzt schmerzt meine linke Hand wieder sehr stark und immer Ellenseitig  Bei so einer Aussage würde mir die Frage einfallen warum hat hier nicht ein Neurologe einmal die Nervenleitgeschwindigkeit in dem Arm gemessen . Solche kleine Ergüsse können ihre Ursache z.B. in einer Fehlbelastungen bis hin zu Traumen haben.(diskrete Reizung der Strecksehnen im mittleren Streckerfach. 
Gruss StefanD.

----------

